# code



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

david cavagnaro said:


> I install Big Ass Fans a lot and one of the problems that just came up in code and inspectors wanted changed was in the SO cord supplied with the fan. The voltage was 480 volt 3 phase and the SO cord that was supplied with the fan was 12-3 w/ground. The inspector wanted the cord changed out on all the fans so the white conductor was not used. I looked and 400.22 says we can color the white but, the problem is all the colors are wrong with the SO cord. Does anyone have any Idea as to code on this.:001_huh:


If the cord came with the units then the inspector can pound sand...:laughing:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

The inspector is a dummy. Why would he even begin to think that?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

We have a locality here like that "can't relabel the white wire with marking tape". Their dumbass solution color it with a sharpie. Their reason the tape glue can release and fall off... This locality is well special.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Sparky J said:


> We have a locality here like that "can't relabel the white wire with marking tape". Their dumbass solution color it with a sharpie. Their reason the tape glue can release and fall off... This locality is well special.


I had an inspector pull that once. We sharpied the white wire, then grabbed a bottle of white out......There is no such thing as permanent.:laughing:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

White out and a sharpie? They don't sell heat shrink in your neighbourhood?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

david cavagnaro said:


> I install Big Ass Fans a lot and one of the problems that just came up in code and inspectors wanted changed was in the SO cord supplied with the fan. The voltage was 480 volt 3 phase and the SO cord that was supplied with the fan was 12-3 w/ground. The inspector wanted the cord changed out on all the fans so the white conductor was not used. I looked and 400.22 says we can color the white but, the problem is all the colors are wrong with the SO cord. Does anyone have any Idea as to code on this.:001_huh:


To make it correct you would need to simply identify the conductors in the cord per the color scheme chosen for the 480 volt system. I normally see Brown Orange Yellow. This re-identification can be done with tape, tagging or other approved means.

Short of that I just don't know where the inspector is swinging from.

Pete


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*hmm...*

Equipment cord is not part of premises wiring. Color is only controlled to the outlet.

Modify the equipment and there goes your UL listing, and likely the warranty.

Tape is easy if you are going to see this guy again.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

rookie sparky said:


> This is a listed product, tell the inspector to suck on theez nutz.....


:blink:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

rookie sparky said:


> This is a listed product, tell the inspector to suck on theez nutz.....


Really? And what happens when some "rookie" dumbass gets hung up in the "J" box thinking it's a 120/240 volt circuit?


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

flyboy said:


> Really? And what happens when some "rookie" dumbass gets hung up in the "J" box thinking it's a 120/240 volt circuit?


When you install 277V lights do you change the color of the black and white wires from the ballast?


----------



## BSK3720 (Mar 29, 2014)

NEC color requirements only apply to grounded and grounding conductors. BRB and BOY are industry standards, not code. If he is he saying to change the black and red to brown and orange, ask for a code reference. 200.7 C 1 Tape or Sharpie fix for the white wire.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

flyboy said:


> Really? And what happens when some "rookie" dumbass gets hung up in the "J" box thinking it's a 120/240 volt circuit?


First of all, the dumbass that let the rookie work on a hot circuit is the reason for the rookie getting hammered and a 120 volt circuit will hold you like a 277 volt circuit will. The 277 volt circuit will finish the job a little quicker though.

The inspector is being an idiot


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

BSK3720 said:


> NEC color requirements only apply to grounded and grounding conductors. BRB and BOY are industry standards, not code. If he is he saying to change the black and red to brown and orange, ask for a code reference. 200.7 C 1 Tape or Sharpie fix for the white wire.


True. The NEC does not, for the most part, mandate a color code but if you have more than one voltage system supplying branch circuits in the building you are required to comply with 210.5(C).

*210.5 Identification for Branch Circuits.*


*(C) Identification of Ungrounded Conductors.* Ungrounded conductors shall be identified in accordance with 210.5(C)(1), (2), and (3).
(1) *Application*. Where the premises wiring system has branch circuits supplied from more than one nominal voltage system, each ungrounded conductor of a branch circuit shall be identified by phase or line and system at all termination, connection, and splice points.
(2) *Means of Identification.* The means of identification shall be permitted to be by separate color coding, marking tape, tagging, or other approved means.
(3) *Posting of Identification Means.* The method utilized for conductors originating within each branch-circuit panelboard or similar branch-circuit distribution equipment shall be documented in a manner that is readily available or shall be permanently posted at each branch-circuit panel-
board or similar branch-circuit distribution equipment.


Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You need to show the inspector art. 200.7(C)




> 200.7(C) Circuits of 50 Volts or More. The use of insulation
> that is white or gray or that has three continuous white or
> gray stripes for other than a grounded conductor for circuits
> of 50 volts or more shall be permitted only as in (1) and (2).
> ...


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

We put cord caps on our big ass fans. 

There is nothing to inspect on the fan then.


----------

